# Disable Metro Start Menu Only



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

So I've been messing around with the Developer Preview for a while and I've notice that when you disable the MetroUI via the 'RPEnabled' registry key, it removes the fancy Task Manager, RDP client, etc.

I'm curious as to if anybody has figured out how to disable just the Start Screen and keep every other part of the MetroUI features?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Im sure this is not possible at the moment due to windows 8 not being fully finished.


----------

